# Your Lush collection?



## PrettyKitty (Aug 9, 2006)

Bath bombs:






Bubble Bars:





Soaps:





Bath Melts, Body Butters and Massage Bars:





Haircare, Shaving Creams, Facial Care:





Shower Gels, Buttercreams, Smoothies, Shower Jellies:





Perfumes, Powders, Moisturizers:


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must post mine when i get home :nod:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





 awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must post mine when i get home :nod:_

 
I wanna see it, I wanna see it, I wanna see it!!


----------



## User34 (Aug 10, 2006)

I want those bunnys! I love the collection =)


----------



## ette (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's mine, I'm missing:
Candy Fluff
Most of my soaps (I only pictured one, Happy, because it was easy to find *LOL I'm lazy)
Lip Balms (Whipstick, Lush Lime, Honey Trap)
And I don't have many ballistics/bubble bars/bath melts because I don't take baths in summer.
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../chacha135.jpg
Bottles, jars, shampoo bars
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../chacha132.jpg
Bath products
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../chacha133.jpg
Some samples (I have a little stash of sample soaps but I couldn't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2.../chacha134.jpg
Random things I forgot!


BTW, nice collection PrettyKitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! And I can't wait to see yours Juneplum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

//edit: pic size


----------



## User34 (Aug 10, 2006)

had to add my stuff..although it's not a good pic and it's just half the stuff.. I just moved and still living outta boxes!


----------



## Butercouph (Aug 10, 2006)

oh my god....mine is really small in competition with yours....
but i just discovered lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ickle baby buff




miranda soap




angel´s delight soap




US shampoo and babyface




trichomania shampoo




fresh farmacy




jungle conditioner




mange too massage bar




extra virgin olive soap


----------



## Butercouph (Aug 10, 2006)

omg i´m sorry the pics are that huge


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Could you maybe resize them? It's really hard to see.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

lovely collections girls!!!


----------



## ette (Aug 11, 2006)

^Girl, where is yours???!!!


----------



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2007)

Where do you keep your collections? My boyfriend would flip his sh*t to see a collection of mine taking up half my dresser! ..lol  .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do these have to be kept in a certain temperature, or a fridge?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 18, 2007)

shower gels:




jellies, powder, massage bars, buttercream and melts:




ballistics:




bubble bars:




soaps:


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine's not huge anymore... I still have quite a bit, but I don't buy it like i used to... I decided when I stopped working for them that I would use up the stuff I had accumulated whilst working there, and I'm still doing that!!

At the moment my stash only really includes:

2 Ruby Red Slippers
1/2 bottle of 13 Rabbits
Herbalism
Ultrabland
Enchanted Eye Cream
Skin Sin
Soap Sod
Ickle bottle of Narcotick

I have loads of ballistics that are so old they really need using or chucking.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2007)

I've updated mine! I can't take a picture of everything because I have too much stuff. I'll try to only buy limited edition products for a couple of months, I really need to use some bath bombs and bubble bars!


----------



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

What the difference between the bubble bars, and bath bombs? And what is the buttercream, and the melts? Thanks so much!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_What the difference between the bubble bars, and bath bombs? And what is the buttercream, and the melts? Thanks so much!_

 
Bubble bars are like solid bubble bath (for bubbles) and bath bombs are a skin and water softener, 2 of them are more moisturizing (Dream On and Butterball). 

Melts are like solid bath oil, it's moisturizing. Buttercreams are soft soaps, very creamy!


----------



## macslut (Jan 28, 2007)

I will be heading to the Philly store this coming weekend.  I can't wait!!!!  Hopefully I will land some free samples in addition to what I buy!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 28, 2007)

oooh I want it all!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 28, 2007)

holy crap!  I don't have a "collection" really because I use it all.  I don't let it sit around for very long


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 28, 2007)

whooaaa thats a lot of bath bombs! fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my collection is too small.. the only Lush store in the UAE is 2-hours away =/

- Snow Fairy Showergel
- Rock Star Soap
- You Snap The Whip Body Butter
- Enchanted Eye Cream
- Eau Roma Water Toner
- Soft Coeur Massage Bar

thats all =P


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow! i'm impressed.  I don't have a lush store near me, so what i get usually gets used pretty fast.  Nice collections.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 3, 2007)

HERE ARE MY REVIEWS OF THE PRODUTCTS I GOT:::

Butterball Bath Bomb- didn't smell anything, didn't moisturize me

Think Pink Bath Bomb- loooved the smell wish it was stronger and lasted, dried me out too much though

Floating Island Bubble Bar- did a cocktail with butterball, did nothing for me

Pop in bath Bubble Bar

Creamy Candy Bubble Bar

The Comforter Bubble Bar- LOVE!!!! it

Mask of Magniminty - LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEE!!!!

Aqua Marina Cleanser-HG!!

Honey I Washed the Kids Soap- Barelly smelled it, dried me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Gifts* 
Rudolph (Mr. Butterball Ballistic, Green Wing Ballistic)

Brazen Honey Mask- love this one! i wanna try cupcake

Temple of Truth

Valentine's intvite with Soft Couer Sample- I already used this baby up


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome post and stashes!!


----------



## springsdancer (Feb 15, 2007)

I really don't have a Lush stash/ collection or such as I am fortunate enough to live near a Lush store, so I what I need and replace it as I use it. At the moment I have:
Bath stuff: 
Youki- Hi
Flosty Gritter
Golden Slumbers
The last chunk of Bathos 

Skin care:
Skin Drink
Ultrabland
Pied de Pepper

Shower stuff:
100g Ooh La La
100g The Olive Branch

Hair care:
About a third of my 250g Cynthia Sylvia Stout left
100g Rehab
Hsuan' Wen Hua( sp?!)
I think I also have a Hard shampoo bar too.

Other bits and bobs:
Shimmy Shimmy
Wiccy Magic Muscles
Candy Fluff perfume(!! mmm my favourite)
Amandopondo perfume
Candy fluff dusting powder
Pixie Dust dusting powder.

I think that's all


----------

